

Is Docker Swarm Scheduler broken deliberately? - indykish
http://blog.megam.io/megam_docker_swarm_is_a_rip_off/

======
mattkrea
This seems like fairly boilerplate code to make sure you don't encounter
conflicts in the scheduler across various goroutines.

I'm curious how long the wait was as it had to be pretty serious to explicitly
make the code thread _unsafe_ to "fix" it.

------
SEJeff
Mesos is written in C++. Mesos upstream is also looking to entirely remove the
Zookeeper dependency so blind Java / JVM hatred is kind of stupid. Mesos is
battle tested in multi thousand node clusters.

